# charging problem on vexilar fl-8



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I put my vexi on charger last night ,after fishing, for today. When I got up to go, I realized the light was out on the charger. As you guys know, when plugged in, the red light is on. When hooked to a battery that needs charged, it goes out, then illuminates as charged. So , I get up , no light, I checked connectors, and thought maybe one was off, they were good, so, bought a new battery. It has been on charger for 4 hrs, still nothing. on a fl-8. there is no battery chge. indicator, so I don't know if it took a charge or not anybody experience this? I think I will call vexi cust. service


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Martian said:


> I put my vexi on charger last night ,after fishing, for today. When I got up to go, I realized the light was out on the charger. As you guys know, when plugged in, the red light is on. When hooked to a battery that needs charged, it goes out, then illuminates as charged. So , I get up , no light, I checked connectors, and thought maybe one was off, they were good, so, bought a new battery. It has been on charger for 4 hrs, still nothing. on a fl-8. there is no battery chge. indicator, so I don't know if it took a charge or not anybody experience this? I think I will call vexi cust. service


float chargers are 5 to ten bucks at harbor frieght, or any 12 volt trickle charger will work, or the two amp setting on an automatic car charger
http://www.harborfreight.com/automatic-battery-float-charger-42292.html


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Takes near overnight (approx. 2 hrs. charging for each hours use.) for mine to charge. Same set up as far as indicator light. Maybe your new one needs to charge longer.
Confirm your outlet is functioning properly. Not saying you did not.
That optional battery status indicator is tempting .
Third post describes a a test of battery and charger.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-160577.html


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Waif said:


> Takes near overnight (approx. 2 hrs. charging for each hours use.) for mine to charge. Same set up as far as indicator light. Maybe your new one needs to charge longer.
> Confirm your outlet is functioning properly. Not saying you did not.
> That optional battery status indicator is tempting .
> Third post describes a a test of battery and charger.
> ...


you could hook your charger to a 12v bulb , or put both clips on your tongue, like checking a 9v battery


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I called vexi tech support, and told the tech I charged it overnight and he told me a battery will not take a charge in less then 18 hrs. I told him I have been doing this for 9-10 years, I am retired, and sometimes go out daily. He told me that wouldn't work as the charger they sell w/ the unit is only 1/2 amp. and I should go buy a 1 amp charger, ( v-410) for $25. He also said I was prolly not getting a full charge. on my batt. over night, oh well, we will see. I may look at the one posted above. Plus , now I guess I have an extra battery.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Ith ick oghn?


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

I just had to order a new charger. One my second one in two years. And I have been getting the Vexilar brand. My charger stayed green when hooked up to a battery I used all day. Bought mine on Amazon for $24.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

mine is glowing bright red today, so I think I am going out ,and it is good to go ,


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Multimeter is a wonderful tool... you could check current and voltage to see what your charger is doing and what voltage is on your battery. Pretty inexpensive. Cheaper than a new charged for sure.

1/2 amp charger sounds really really small... my cell phone charger is 1.0 amp


----------

